# Apple Cider Vinegar safe?



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

There is very little info about ACV while breastfeeding. A friend told me her SIL (who used to work for a NP) said not AT ALL while breastfeeding because it can release toxins through breastmilk. I am having a hard time finding info supporting either opinion, though I have heard it's good to treat or prevent mastitis.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

If that's the case, I'm in serious trouble! I love the stuff.

We're talking about small amounts in dressings and so forth, right? I don't think I'd drink it on the rocks or anything. Never tried though.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh my, how has the human race ever survived?

You can't eat vinagrette salad dressing, or pickles, or anything with VINEGAR in it now?

That seems very silly to me.

I understand not beginning an extreme "cleansing" or detoxification regimen while breastfeeding, but avoiding apple cider vinegar completely? Nah, not necessary.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 
Oh my, how has the human race ever survived?

You can't eat vinagrette salad dressing, or pickles, or anything with VINEGAR in it now?

That seems very silly to me.

I understand not beginning an extreme "cleansing" or detoxification regimen while breastfeeding, but avoiding apple cider vinegar completely? Nah, not necessary.

Yeah, that's a good point. What the SIL said was even a spoonful would cause toxins to spill in to bm, but like you said it's a food, and you could easy consume three times that in a salad dressing.

My friend desires to use it (1-2 tsp a day I think) for gallbladder and liver support. She just had a baby.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Umm wow, I like to put a Tbsp. or so in a cup of water for a drink and it never occurred to me to worry about it. I've never seen it cause any problems.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
Yeah, that's a good point. What the SIL said was even a spoonful would cause toxins to spill in to bm, but like you said it's a food, and you could easy consume three times that in a salad dressing.

My friend desires to use it (1-2 tsp a day I think) for gallbladder and liver support. She just had a baby.

Is this along the same lines as lemon juice first thing in the morning, before breakfast? The acidity is supposed to stimulate extra bile secretion, and in the morning because bile has been storing up all night, is my understanding (for the lemon juice I mean--but it seems like it may be the same idea with the acidity of the ACV). If that's the goal, then I wouldn't do it while breastfeeding. Well, I _did_ do it with lemon juice (just 1 lemon) and it does increase circulating toxins and they do go into the milk and into the (my) nurseling.

If it's just ACV as a food, used in normal food ways, then that seems fine. I continued to consume lemon juice in normal food ways after my goof, it was just the specific use as liver detox support that was a bad idea.


----------

